# Meetng at EVnetics this Saturday the 7th



## michaeljayclark (Apr 3, 2008)

This is a reminder to attend the Suncoast Electric Vehicle Association meeting this Saturday at 10am, at EVnetics, creators of the Soliton1 2025 4th Ave South, St. Petersburg

This month I will present a presentation from one of our Sponsors, GE Ecomagination.

We have a new Board Member, Ed Crawford. Come out to meet him!

Avera Wynn, Senior Planner at the Tampa Bay Regional Planning council tentatively is scheduled to appear. He is the planning director for Project GetReadyTampaBay.org

I realize everyone has a lot going on this month. But if everyone can come out this month and show Avera that we are behind Project Get Ready Tampa Bay.

EVnetics is Air Conditioned and will be nice and cool! Some may remember Black Bay in tarpon springs did not have AC and if was really hot . Not a problem at EVnetics.

hope to see everyone there Saturday!


Michael Clark
President
Suncoast Electric Vehicle Association
www.SUNEVA.org
813-465-9957


----------

